# Essex Girl, I hope you're OK



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Have been looking in vain for a post from you. You're in my thoughts.

xx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Me too.

Keeping     for you hunnie


----------



## Essex Girl (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks, girls, it's lovely to think so many people have been rooting for me.  If you look on the donor egg cycle thread, you will see that I have GOOD NEWS!!!!!  The only reason I didn't post yesterday is that we were not at home - I had forgotten that when I said I would check in on the 13th.  But Friday 13th is obviously good for me.....

love Essex Girl


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, oh, oh!!!!!! What amazing news! What a relief!!!!


----------

